# Toolcards: Fantasy GM Cards 45 hours Left! 400 Cards!!



## TreChriron (May 7, 2013)

The Toolcards: Fantasy GM Cards Kickstarter is on it's last 45 hours and nearing the $8,000 stretch goal!! When it hits, you can bundle the 100 card deck plus all 10 (TEN!!!!) expansions for only $118.00. These cards are gorgeous, and as someone who owns the Toolbox and Ultimate Toolbox books, I can quickly see how useful these cards are going to be at the table! A great idea and a great value for all the various cards.

What kind of tools are you using at your table? Recent Kickstarters are going to make my table better for sure.


----------

